# NEW WEBSITE!



## RMThompson (Nov 20, 2008)

To replace my clunky old flash one that was very slow, here is my new one:

http://www.rmtphotography.com/

Designed by:

http://www.kineticwerkz.com/


----------



## abraxas (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice site, very simple and effective. 

Kev.


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks. I realized after my last fiasco, simple is the way to go.


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh and by the way; this guy is offering *FREE HTML websites* like mine, and really cheap Flash ones. He wants to do these for photographers and models to help drum up business.

CHeck out his site:

http://www.kineticwerkz.com/

Tell him I sent ya!


----------

